# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Comics that capture the frustration of anxiety disorders

## Otherside

This popped up a couple of days ago on the web. A few of them are quite good.

03-Comics-That-Capture-The-Frustration.jpg

09-Comics-That-Capture-The-Frustration.jpg

13-Comics-That-Capture-The-Frustration.jpg

http://www.barnorama.com/comics-that...ety-disorders/

----------


## onawheel

o.o

 ::):

----------


## jateen

hello,
what a amazing pictures. great information about anxiety is considered in this article. I like this article so much. I think this is a big success in the future. great job. I would be appreciate to you for this awesome sharing. looking forward to see more. keep it up for the great work.  ::): 
thanks

----------


## FreshDaily

I love the anxiety girl

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Too much to copypasta into here, but... Hyperbole and a Half: Adventures in Depression & Hyperbole and a Half: Depression Part Two.

----------


## kc1895

Aww that owl comic is sooo cute!!!  Its especially heartwarming to see the mouse, even though its of a different species, be so understanding of what the owl is going through.  I hope we all recognize those mice in our lives  :hearts:

----------


## Chloe

> Too much to copypasta into here, but... Hyperbole and a Half: Adventures in Depression & Hyperbole and a Half: Depression Part Two.



those two links into depression were really interesting. I've never known someone who was upset so my knowledge of it was "they are sad all the time" but from looking at just that one persons account it really must be horrible

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Too much to copypasta into here, but... Hyperbole and a Half: Adventures in Depression & Hyperbole and a Half: Depression Part Two.



Great links. I can relate to a lot of that. Trying to get facial expressions right when conversing with people is something I've struggled with for a while now.  ::\:

----------


## SmileyFace



----------

